# Cramped but hay!



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

This is my present set up. Both machine, grinder and knockbox were eBay buys. The Gaggia TS I researched before buying, but with a bit of cleaning and replacement of the usual parts it is running great. I don't think it has had a hard life as it came out of a small office. They bought a bigger machine and this was left to gather dust for a few years.

The Macap MXA was bought on impulse. I had watched eBay and read up about grinders and this one jumped out at me. I thought I would take a pop, and I picked this up for very little money! It came with the knockbox and these sell for £50 s/h! The Macap was a spare at a small coffee shop and again had been sat under a desk gathering dust.

Both were bought off eBay. I know it can be a gamble, but if you do your research and ask questions...

On top of the grinder is a jam funnel, this is instead of the hopper which is huge, must take at least 1.5kg. The funnel works well as I have got into the habit of single dosing, but might buy a small hopper as it looks better. I like to use different coffees and it is no big deal to weigh out the shots.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Photos please!


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

jonc said:


> Photos please!


pic there now


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Ouch ,ouch and ouch . You really need to talk to her indoors !!!!!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Another TS owner. Looking great!


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

This was my old setup. Vibiemme Domobar Black, and Isomac Macinacaffe. Both have worked well. With the usual problems, bit of rust 2x heating element and one burr holder. But I have had them for a long while. Good solid kit that produces great shots.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very capable set up indeed! If nothing else the tight space will force you to keep a very disciplined and tidy routine which is never a bad thing


----------

